# Looking to buy, which is the best Panerai??



## extremeride22

I'm extremely interested in these watches, yet I can't decide which one to buy. Please help me make the right decision, without going crazy on price. Cheers......


----------



## powerband

Let's start with: manual or automatic?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extremeride22

Automatic is what I'm after.


----------



## LASC

I am new to the Panerai brand as well, but these watches are fascinating. I think all new buyers go through the same decision-making process. There are several key factors involved, size, price, movement, and comfort are the ones I can think of. You will be able to find Panerai's in 40mm, 42mm, 44mm, and 47mm (these are the only ones I know). Then, you decide whether you like in-house movement or ETA movement, which would then help you narrow down your choices. For me, it came down to Pam 104 and Pam 312. I spent 2 trips to two AD's to try them and to talk to different sale reps. At the end, I chose Pam 104 because it just felt more comfortable on my wrist although 312 is (at least in my opinion) a better overall watch.

The process is not easy, but I think you can at least narrow your choices and just go to the AD and try all of them on. Bring another person who has good taste to give you some thoughts too, for me, it was my wife, haha.


----------



## mpalmer

Panerai is really questionable value in my eyes, but the look is iconic and if you like it, it may be worth paying for. It think the best values are either the base model (which has the look you're after and really is very similar looking to those that cost thousands more), or jumping all the way up to their manufacture movements. The in between stuff where you pay several thousand more, but don't really get much for it other than a date window or a small seconds seem like a gimmick to me.

But then again, take what I say with a grain of salt, I am sure many owners would disagree...


----------



## Synequano

Well,what other complications do you want? Time? Calendar? GMT? PR? Day/Night?
Personally if I'm restarting my collection,I'd try pre owned 270..there's one in my country asking for less than 10k


----------



## koda240

Pretty broad question. I would just go to their site and see what you like.

For me the 233 is stellar. I also like the 312, 292 and 177


----------



## bigmac3161

Do wot I did start with a zero and see where the rabbit hole takes u.


----------



## Mystro

You will enjoy a Panerai. It has a simple and artistic styling no other brand can match. Nothing looks like a Panerai. I own Rolex Omega Tag, etc but my Panerai gets the most wrist time. Its also the most versitile with strap changes. Take your time and enjoy the choices. There isn't any "best" model. 44mm is the traditional Panerai size. Go from there. People buy Panetai watches because they have impecable taste and style. There is no baggage with a Panerai unlike other status watches.

FYI: this is my Pam 104. It is a 44mm Luminor automatic, full polished cases with date and inverted cyclops. Very high funtion and was my choice of the Panerai family. I adore this watch. Its also extremely rugged and accurate at +.25 a day.


----------



## darby11

312

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer

+1 for the PAM 104


----------



## powerband

extremeride22 said:


> Automatic is what I'm after.


Great. What size do you think is best for you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

extremeride22 said:


> I'm extremely interested in these watches, yet I can't decide which one to buy.


aren't we all ?!!
however, you provided us with Zero info.!!! do you like
* Rodiomir or Luminor .?
* OK you like Auto . we got that
* but about case Size and most importantly how much you wanna spend ?


----------



## extremeride22

powerband said:


> Great. What size do you think is best for you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anything from a 40 up to a 44.


----------



## extremeride22

Tony A.H said:


> aren't we all ?!!
> however, you provided us with Zero info.!!! do you like
> * Rodiomir or Luminor .?
> * OK you like Auto . we got that
> * but about case Size and most importantly how much you wanna spend ?


I like the Luminor, size is anywhere between 40 to 44 the latter is preferable, as for price well the would be between $4k to $10k. Cheers....🍻🍻


----------



## extremeride22

Mystro said:


> You will enjoy a Panerai. It has a simple and artistic styling no other brand can match. Nothing looks like a Panerai. I own Rolex Omega Tag, etc but my Panerai gets the most wrist time. Its also the most versitile with strap changes. Take your time and enjoy the choices. There isn't any "best" model. 44mm is the traditional Panerai size. Go from there. People buy Panetai watches because they have impecable taste and style. There is no baggage with a Panerai unlike other status watches.
> 
> FYI: this is my Pam 104. It is a 44mm Luminor automatic, full polished cases with date and inverted cyclops. Very high funtion and was my choice of the Panerai family. I adore this watch. Its also extremely rugged and accurate at +.25 a day.


That's a great looking watch Mystro.


----------



## extremeride22

koda240 said:


> Pretty broad question. I would just go to their site and see what you like.
> 
> For me the 233 is stellar. I also like the 312, 292 and 177


Hey koda240 so what makes these above noted watches so stellar. Cheers......🍻🍻


----------



## koda240

extremeride22 said:


> Hey koda240 so what makes these above noted watches so stellar. Cheers......🍻🍻


Honestly it's more personal taste for the most part. The 233 does have an interesting combo of styling with a nice in-house movement but truthfully the 292 an 177 dont have anything fancy under the hood, but look awesome.


----------



## extremeride22

koda240 said:


> Honestly it's more personal taste for the most part. The 233 does have an interesting combo of styling with a nice in-house movement but truthfully the 292 an 177 dont have anything fancy under the hood, but look awesome.


Would you be so kind as to provide some images of the above noted watches. Cheers.....🍻🍻


----------



## koda240

extremeride22 said:


> Would you be so kind as to provide some images of the above noted watches. Cheers.....🍻🍻


Just google em and you get tons of all of them.


----------



## extremeride22

koda240 said:


> Just google em and you get tons of all of them.


I just figured you'd have a watch that you would like to share with me. Cheers....🍻🍻


----------



## Synequano

Well,I have both 177 and 292,both are handwound,I find them interesting,and both were my "grail" at some point 



They're right there in the middle


----------



## powerband

extremeride22 said:


> I like the Luminor, size is anywhere between 40 to 44 the latter is preferable, as for price well the would be between $4k to $10k. Cheers....??


Great! Sounds like a 44mm automatic with the brand-recognized crown protector. Do you like the modern luminor case (more squared and straight-block) or the Luminor in the 1950 style (curvy)? The latter is taller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## extremeride22

Synequano said:


> Well,I have both 177 and 292,both are handwound,I find them interesting,and both were my "grail" at some point
> 
> 
> 
> They're right there in the middle


That's quite the beautiful collection of Panerai watches Synequano, thanks for posting the picture. Cheers.....🍻🍻


----------



## extremeride22

powerband said:


> Great! Sounds like a 44mm automatic with the brand-recognized crown protector. Do you like the modern luminor case (more squared and straight-block) or the Luminor in the 1950 style (curvy)? The latter is taller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey powerband I'm swaying towards the more curvaceous watch. I'm planning on going to my local AD to check things out and try and finalize things. Cheers.....??


----------



## Synequano

Auto,date,curvy..I guess you may need to check out 312,359,351,320,321,441 or 270,335

As much as I like 312,I find it redundant in my collection and a bit too top heavy....


----------



## Tony A.H

all right.
if you're going to your AD. ask if they have the 351
GREAT Looking Watch IMO. it's a:
* 44mm Luminor Titanium 1950 Case Style,
* Brown Dial, 
* Gold Hands,
* CURVACIOUS, and 
* an Auto. the way you like it ;-).



extremeride22 said:


> I like the Luminor, size is anywhere between 40 to 44 the latter is preferable, as for price well the would be between $4k to $10k. Cheers....


----------



## Synequano

Here's 351 next to 292



Too bad there is no dark brown OEM rubber to match the dial...


----------



## justinle

i just bought my first panerai on wednesday. i also went with an automatic. size was a big concern for me, but i can attest that panerai seems to wear a bit smaller than the numbers suggest. i chose the pam 523 because i liked the clean look of the white dial. for some reason, the white dials stand out to me. i also felt that the in-house p.9000 is a far more desirable element over those with the ETA. it wears surprisingly similar to the feel of my rolex no date. the lume strength is impressive, however, it does not have the same presence as the lume on the sub. rather, the lume is very understated on the 523. the quality of the band is nice and adds to the overall package of the watch. i will NOT be purchasing cheap after-market bands; i am going to only seek out the best bands available so that i dont devalue the look of the entire watch. one side note, the 523 does not come with the extra rubber dive strap. i called my AD and he assured me that there are no OEM rubber straps for the 42mm case. that was a bit of a disappointment. in any event, im happy with my purchase and the 523 fills a gap in my current collection.


----------



## Synequano

There IS a 22mm OEM rubber strap available AFAIK...maybe you should send an email directly to Panerai to ask..I got mine in a service centre of my local AD,back in 2007 it cost like $200ish
If they're discontinued,I heard good stuff about isofrane


----------



## Boenna_69

510 has everything a PAM should (IMHO). I would consider it even though it is not an automatic.


----------



## Paneristi111

Mystro said:


> You will enjoy a Panerai. It has a simple and artistic styling no other brand can match. Nothing looks like a Panerai. I own Rolex Omega Tag, etc but my Panerai gets the most wrist time. Its also the most versitile with strap changes. Take your time and enjoy the choices. There isn't any "best" model. 44mm is the traditional Panerai size. Go from there. People buy Panetai watches because they have impecable taste and style. There is no baggage with a Panerai unlike other status watches.
> 
> FYI: this is my Pam 104. It is a 44mm Luminor automatic, full polished cases with date and inverted cyclops. Very high funtion and was my choice of the Panerai family. I adore this watch. Its also extremely rugged and accurate at +.25 a day.


Hi, Mystro.

I am new to the forum and I really loved your custom strap. I owned a few custom strap for my PAM's and I think that is one of the best looking strap I've seen. 
Can you please provide me with the details ie, where to order it. I like one to add in my collection if you don't mind.

Thank you in advance.
-JT


----------



## JayVeeez

351 is an awesome suggestion for what you have described.

312, 359, 233, 270 are also fair suggestions. 

Here is my 359 and a 321 (w/ GMT & power reserve).


----------



## flatmad

well I also love the Panerai style very much, but I do not plan on owning more than one, at least not in a short time period, so I need it to have all the features that I need or like..

date window with cyclops, small second hand, 44mm for my 7 wrist, self-winding mov, and quick strap change lugs.

My final choice was the Pam 104, more affordable and easier to find, ETA movement but very accurate.

Just my 0.02


----------



## justinle

i just bought my first panerai at the end of december. i chose the PAM 523, although with a white face, it is certainly a minority in the realm of the brand. i just really liked the clean look to the white fail. the size at 42mm was also a consideration as i didnt want a watch which was too big and clunky. i now realize the brand seems to "wear small"... the in house p. 9000 movement was a big plus in my mind. i am really loving this watch: it is so versatile and it fits perfectly between my sporty rolex sub and my dress watch, the van cleef and arpels PA49. i have recently purchased two straps from Simona Distefano and im amazed at how each strap changes the feel and look of the watch. im am completely happy with my choice. you will do well with whatever you get, im sure... but if you want a unique watch in the world of panerai (a brand that is often described as "all looking the same") id recommend the white face of the 523. it certainly stands out.


----------

